

Google Plus Already in TechCrunch's Top 10 Referring Sites. - mhunter
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/05/google-plus-sharing/

======
oldstrangers
Not surprising considering that some grossly disproportionate number of early
Google+ users are hard edged techies. Tech publishers will do well with it.

------
DanBlake
Looking at the graph, it looks to be a very, very small number. Look back a
few weeks on the graph at what likely is a very small number- Maybe only 100
or so visit a day.

